#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Alguém Usa OLT e ONU Intelbrás.Qual é sua experiência?

## jmayer

Caros colegas, estamos verificando qual melhor custo benefício num projeto GPON, sabemos que o top hoje, é sem dúvida, Fiberhome, tanto OLT como ONU, mas verificamos os valores dos produtos Intelbrás e é gritante a diferença nas OLTs, ONUs estão no mesmo patamar de preços. Sabemos a qualidade dos produtos Intelbrás, mas ficamos na dúvida em optarpor uma OLT Fiberhome na casa dos R$ 14.000,00 ou Intelbrás na casa dos R$ 8.000,00. Essa OLT é compatível com outras ONUs? Quem fabrica as OLTs é a própria Intelbrás ou apenas coloca a marca como na linha APC da Deliberant?
Ficarei grato se alguém reprtar suas experiências sejam elas positivas ou negativas.
JMayer.

----------


## elielton

ac

----------


## Zeroberto

Intelbrás, na verdade, é Zhone. Não aceita ONU de terceiros, suporta apenas 64 assinantes por porta GPON, a porta de 10GE é xFP (difícil de encontrar e quando encontra é muito caro; o ideal é SFP+), sistema de gerencia é custoso e complicado e configuração por CLI é pior ainda. Consulte Digistar:
http://www.digistar.com.br/produtos/...dolt-1288.html
Cotações no email [email protected], enviando seu CNPJ e dados de contato.
Sds

----------


## connectmogi

bom dia
hoje melhor custo beneficio é ZTE. na casa de R$ 16mil.. as onu a R$ 180,00 com wifi. eu mesmo consigo trazer e te vender... 
zte c320 
2x 10g uplink
placa 16pon c++ (com sfp) 2048 clientes
parcelamos no cartão 12x

podendo + uma placa 16pon 2048

totalizando 4096 clientes

----------


## JonasMT

> Caros colegas, estamos verificando qual melhor custo benefício num projeto GPON, sabemos que o top hoje, é sem dúvida, Fiberhome, tanto OLT como ONU, mas verificamos os valores dos produtos Intelbrás e é gritante a diferença nas OLTs, ONUs estão no mesmo patamar de preços. Sabemos a qualidade dos produtos Intelbrás, mas ficamos na dúvida em optarpor uma OLT Fiberhome na casa dos R$ 14.000,00 ou Intelbrás na casa dos R$ 8.000,00. Essa OLT é compatível com outras ONUs? Quem fabrica as OLTs é a própria Intelbrás ou apenas coloca a marca como na linha APC da Deliberant?
> Ficarei grato se alguém reprtar suas experiências sejam elas positivas ou negativas.
> JMayer.


FiberHome ma nem de longe é a Top! No mesmo patamar de preço dele voce consegue ZTE ou Huawei, intelbras fuja dessa marca só vai passar raiva.

Andei cotando nokia mas é fora minha realidade cerda de 45mil só a OLT pra 3mil user aproximadamente.

Se fosse fechar hj seria huawei pela garantia e suporte.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

==> https://fiber.ubnt.com/

https://store.ubnt.com/collections/r...cts/ufiber-olt
https://store.ubnt.com/collections/r.../ufiber-nano-g

----------


## MarcusMaciel

acho que sai mais barato a linha ubiquiti heim ?

----------


## connectmogi

Fecho com zte. Muita pesquisa. E por ter muito especialista na zte. Huawei vc não tem. Ainda tem o software de gerencia da onu. Te que tem como instalar. Huawei vc paga por onu e lincença

----------


## connectmogi

bom dia
hoje melhor custo beneficio é ZTE. na casa de R$ 16mil.. as onu a R$ 180,00 com wifi. eu mesmo consigo trazer e te vender... 
zte c320 
2x 10g uplink
placa 16pon c++ (com sfp) 2048 clientes
parcelamos no cartão 12x

podendo + uma placa 16pon 2048

totalizando 4096 clientes

----------


## MarcusMaciel

OLT da Ubiquiti $1,499.00
ONU $69

Acho que esse é o mais barato do mercado nao ?

----------


## connectmogi

olt ubiquiti é nivel operadora?
olt R$ 5000,00
onu R$ 220,00

tem que fzer as contato quanto estiver na capacidade total

calculos rapidos...

zte 4096clientes cada onu R$ 170,00
R$ 696,320,00
zte c320 com 32 pon R$ 22mil (4096 clientes)


olt ubiquiti para 4096 clientes
4 olt x U$1499,00 cotação do dolar no paraguay media de R$ 3,30
cada olt R$ 4946,7x4= R$19786,80
onu ubnt u$69,00 x R$ 3,3 = R$ 227,7
capacidade total de 4096 clientes com unbt
4096x 227,7= R$ 932,659,20

UBNT MEDIA DE R$950 MIL

ZTE MEDIA DE R$ 720MIL

AI VEM O MELHOR. TERÁ GARANTIA OU REPARO DA UBNT...

----------


## JonasMT

> Fecho com zte. Muita pesquisa. E por ter muito especialista na zte. Huawei vc não tem. Ainda tem o software de gerencia da onu. Te que tem como instalar. Huawei vc paga por onu e lincença


Me chama no pv pra gente trocar uma ideia sobre zte. Pois nao achei nenhum fornecedor dela no br ou paraguas.

UBNT se fala em 350,00 a ONU no Brasil via WDC inviavel visto que ela se quer ter wifi

----------


## Zeroberto

Se quer um fornecedor que seja o fabricante, e seja local, vá de Digistar...
Aceita BNDES, FINAME, Finep, Projer/CEF ou financiamento direto.
Suporte direto com o fabricante e em português.
http://www.digistar.com.br/produtos/...dolt-1288.html
Para cotação, email para [email protected] com seu CNPJ e dados de contato.
Sds

----------


## gilmarcabral

Tem Datacom e Digitar que são fabricantes nacional.
Datacom sei que não tem restrição de ONU, basta o fabricante da ONU seguir o padrão. Digitar ainda não tive contato mas ja ouvi falar muito bem.

----------


## Danilo

Connectmogi, poderia entrar em contato por favor no zap 3891318600.

----------


## jmayer

Pessoal que enviaram os comentários, meu muito obrigado, é informações assim que necessitamos.
Outro fabricante nacional que ninguém levantou comentários é a Parks que é daqui do RS, e antigamente tinha os melhores modens adsl, não sei como está a qualidade hoje.
JMayer

----------


## GordoNet

Bom Dia Pessoal, alguém sabe se as ONU da Intelbras funciona com a FIBERHOME? Se tiver alguém que esta utilizando deixa uma colaboração aqui pra gente. Vlw.

----------


## daniellannes

parks é limitada apenas em 1u, não há como expandir.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom Dia Pessoal, alguém sabe se as ONU da Intelbras funciona com a FIBERHOME? Se tiver alguém que esta utilizando deixa uma colaboração aqui pra gente. Vlw.


Olá GordoNet,

Não conseguimos garantir o funcionamento de nosso produto com fabricantes terceiros, entretanto se precisar de qualquer auxilio nas configurações da linha GPON intelbras, conte conosco! 

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## leosixers

A OLT da Intelbras é uma solução extremamente robusta e confiável. São 8 portas PON que atendem até 64 clientes cada, duas portas de 10 Giga XFP, 8 portas ethernet gigabit e 8 portas SFP compartilhadas. 

A solução GPON da Intelbras tem hoje 2 ONUs e 2 ONTs em seu portifólio. A ONU 110 é fabricada no Brasil e possui modo bridge e roteador com PPPoE. Preço em torno de R$180,00 nos distribuidores autorizados. 

A OLT tem 2 anos de garantia e a caso a sua falhe a fábrica envia uma nova enquanto recolhe a sua para a análise. O suporte da Intelbras é excelente e caso você precise fazem o acesso remoto e te ajudam na configuração, além disso é oferecido treinamento e certificação oficial da fábrica para essa linha.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*leosixers*, seria bom voce deixar claro que você trabalha pra intelbras desta forma não fica parecendo uma pessoa externa.

----------


## Bruno

Bom como falaram e por experiencia minha fiberhome tem muito chão pra ser top, onu só funciona bem em bridge, onu com wifi esquece 

ouvi falar que o sistema gpon da intelbras é zhome, esta sim é top tanto que a copel usa zhome no seu gpon

----------


## Bruno

> ==> https://fiber.ubnt.com/
> 
> https://store.ubnt.com/collections/r...cts/ufiber-olt
> https://store.ubnt.com/collections/r.../ufiber-nano-g


interessante 

aceita tando DC quanto AC pra alimentação 
onu é bunitinha 
faltou wifi

----------


## edmarmega

Aqui uso Fiberhome, com ONU em bridge, mas em conversa com um conhecido que tem um chassi de 11u cheio, e vai colocar mais outra da mesma.

Esse conhecido so usa onu PPPOE simples sem voip e sem wifi, ele ja teve muita pertubação com voip e wifi, wifi pq o sinal nao chega ali ou la, e trocas de senha de wifi, que cliente insiste em distribuir senha do wifi e depois reclama de net lenta.

Ele por padrao faz o seguinte, a onu disca o pppoe e faz dhcp dali pra dentro problema do cliente, ele pega video no youtube e configura proprio roteador. 

Ele teve um grande diminuição em Ordem de Serviço, cliente para de inventar que ta sem net para funcionario ir la trocar senha pela metade do preço ou de graça.

----------


## Bruno

> Intelbrás, na verdade, é Zhone. Não aceita ONU de terceiros, suporta apenas 64 assinantes por porta GPON, a porta de 10GE é xFP (difícil de encontrar e quando encontra é muito caro; o ideal é SFP+), sistema de gerencia é custoso e complicado e configuração por CLI é pior ainda. Consulte Digistar:
> http://www.digistar.com.br/produtos/...dolt-1288.html
> Cotações no email [email protected], enviando seu CNPJ e dados de contato.
> Sds


Não sei a da onde que XFP é difícil de se encontrar,
o sistema de gerencia dele é o melhor que eu conheço 
a CLI dela é cisco-like então vejo a complexidade disto 
64 por pon isto não é tão problemático assim até porque perto dos 15 km a atenuação da fibra já impossibilita a abertura de tantas caixas assim

----------


## Bruno

> Aqui uso Fiberhome, com ONU em bridge, mas em conversa com um conhecido que tem um chassi de 11u cheio, e vai colocar mais outra da mesma.
> 
> Esse conhecido so usa onu PPPOE simples sem voip e sem wifi, ele ja teve muita pertubação com voip e wifi, wifi pq o sinal nao chega ali ou la, e trocas de senha de wifi, que cliente insiste em distribuir senha do wifi e depois reclama de net lenta.
> 
> Ele por padrao faz o seguinte, a onu disca o pppoe e faz dhcp dali pra dentro problema do cliente, ele pega video no youtube e configura proprio roteador. 
> 
> Ele teve um grande diminuição em Ordem de Serviço, cliente para de inventar que ta sem net para funcionario ir la trocar senha pela metade do preço ou de graça.


aki eu tenho 2 OLT com 11 placa de 16pon kkkkk
o problema de vc usar pppoe na onu é os malditos redirecionamento etc então aki é na bridge

----------


## elielton

Quanto ta custando uma OLT da Intelbras, alguém sabe informar?

----------


## leosixers

> @*leosixers*, seria bom voce deixar claro que você trabalha pra intelbras desta forma não fica parecendo uma pessoa externa.


Marcus, 

Eu trabalho na Intelbras mesmo. Também acredito ser melhor deixar claro para que os usuários possam julgar minhas opiniões de maneira mais transparente.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Quanto ta custando uma OLT da Intelbras, alguém sabe informar?


Olá elielton,

Para conferir cotações para nossas ONUs ONTs e OLT você deve enviar os seguintes dados:
Dados a serem solicitados:
Nome do cliente;
Dois telefones para contato;
E-mail;
Endereço;
Modelo do produto;

Para o E-mail *[email protected]*

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## gbovelar

Para que realmente entende.
As Olt Intelbras é zhone.
CLI cisco-like
Configuração e suporte técnico.
ONU fabricados no Brasil.

----------


## Zeroberto

Bruno,
xFP é mais difícil e, consequentemente, mais cara do que SFP+. Além de identificar um projeto de hardware antigo.
Para vc conseguir trabalhar com 128 usuários por porta PON basta a OLT suportar, utilizar SFP GPON do tipo C+ e ter um bom projeto de rede. OLTs com capacidade de 128 por porta duplicam a capacidade da rede ou reduzem o custo da OLT pela metade, como preferir observar.
OLTs que suportam 128 usuários utilizam chipset da Broadband mais atual. Apenas mais uma referência quanto a atualização deste projeto da Zhone.
Para saber também, a Zhone, que era norte-americana, foi comprada pela sul-coreana DASAN.
Mas talvez o ponto mais negativo seja o fato de ser uma solução fechada, onde a OLT aceita apenas ONU próprias.
Não estou querendo denegrir o produto Zhone, o qual a própria Digistar quem colocou na Copel e Algar Telecom, por exemplo, por muitos anos (mas nos dois casos, em suas últimas compras, a mais de ano não compram Zhone, nem Intelbrás). Apenas apresento estas informações para subsidio, e que cada um tire suas conclusões.
Sds,

----------


## Bruno

> Bruno,
> xFP é mais difícil e, consequentemente, mais cara do que SFP+. Além de identificar um projeto de hardware antigo.
> Para vc conseguir trabalhar com 128 usuários por porta PON basta a OLT suportar, utilizar SFP GPON do tipo C+ e ter um bom projeto de rede. OLTs com capacidade de 128 por porta duplicam a capacidade da rede ou reduzem o custo da OLT pela metade, como preferir observar.
> OLTs que suportam 128 usuários utilizam chipset da Broadband mais atual. Apenas mais uma referência quanto a atualização deste projeto da Zhone.
> Para saber também, a Zhone, que era norte-americana, foi comprada pela sul-coreana DASAN.
> Mas talvez o ponto mais negativo seja o fato de ser uma solução fechada, onde a OLT aceita apenas ONU próprias.
> Não estou querendo denegrir o produto Zhone, o qual a própria Digistar quem colocou na Copel e Algar Telecom, por exemplo, por muitos anos (mas nos dois casos, em suas últimas compras, a mais de ano não compram Zhone, nem Intelbrás). Apenas apresento estas informações para subsidio, e que cada um tire suas conclusões.
> Sds,


A digistar não colocou nada na copel, to falando isto pq eu trabalhei na copel no projeto piloto de GPOM em Ventania-PR depois em irati-PR
foi comprado tudo direto da ZHOME e a a ultima compra estes dias foi comprado direto da intelbras 

XFP difícil ??? hardware antigo ??? poxa meu cisco ASR 1002 , 1006 e 9001 usam XFP eles usam hardware antigo ???? datacom tb usam xfp

Amigo não me leve a mal ofereça seu produto sem desmerecer os outros 

se quer que todos vejam o brilho da sua estrala faça ela brigar e não queira apagar o brilho dos outros

----------


## Bruno

E outra coisa 
A pergunta do autor do tópico é quem usou OLT da intelbras 
eu ja montei 2 redes com intelbras e gostei do produto

----------


## Zeroberto

> A digistar não colocou nada na copel, to falando isto pq eu trabalhei na copel no projeto piloto de GPOM em Ventania-PR depois em irati-PR
> foi comprado tudo direto da ZHOME e a a ultima compra estes dias foi comprado direto da intelbras 
> 
> XFP difícil ??? hardware antigo ??? poxa meu cisco ASR 1002 , 1006 e 9001 usam XFP eles usam hardware antigo ???? datacom tb usam xfp
> 
> Amigo não me leve a mal ofereça seu produto sem desmerecer os outros 
> 
> se quer que todos vejam o brilho da sua estrala faça ela brigar e não queira apagar o brilho dos outros


Por isso disse que cada um tire suas conclusões...

----------


## JonasMT

Bom cada uma tem que analizar seu projeto e cenario, mas uma olt que suporta 128 como dito acima no final fica a metade do valor para ativar a mesma quantidade de clientes. E depois dos meus problemas com apc 5a fico com pé bemm atraz com intelbras.

----------


## Bruno

> Por isso disse que cada um tire suas conclusões...


tranquilo eu nunca usei gpon da digstar mais o pabxIP da digstar é show de bola

----------


## Bruno

> Bom cada uma tem que analizar seu projeto e cenario, mas uma olt que suporta 128 como dito acima no final fica a metade do valor para ativar a mesma quantidade de clientes. E depois dos meus problemas com apc 5a fico com pé bemm atraz com intelbras.


como falei olt que suporta 128 cliente é boa o custo de placa pon cai bastante 
mais se a rede for muito grande vc não consegue abrir varias caixas pois tem a perca da própria fibra 
na parte de Wireless eu nunca fui feliz com intelbras, mais as 2 redes que montei com OLT gpon da intelbras gostei, até pq é zhome,
agora fiquei sabendo que a propria intebras esta fabricando a própria onu, bem diferente de quando eu montei a rede que era onu da zhome apenas com o nome da intelbras

alias eu coloquei uma onu da intelbras fabricada por ela mesno na fiberhome 
e funcionou legal até em modo router funcionou

----------


## Zeroberto

Bruno,
Como falei anteriormente, para trabalhar com 128 usuários por porta PON basta a OLT suportar, *utilizar SFP GPON do tipo C+* e ter um bom projeto de rede. Tipo C+ opera com mais potência e oferece mais sensibilidade (de +5dBm a -31dBm), ou seja, tens um orçamento de potência mais tranquilo para suportar 128 usuários por porta. Se utilizar SFP do tipo B+ (menor potência e menor sensibilidade - de +3dBm a -28dBm) até pode suportar mais do que 64, mas realmente dificilmente chegaria em 128 usuários por porta PON.
Por isso a palavra chave é utilizar o tipo C+, claro que também com um bom projeto e uma OLT que suporte esta característica.
A OLT da Digistar além de suportar 128 por porta PON, fornece incluso a SFP GPON C+ (já está no custo da OLT). E também implementa o padrão aberto, suportando ONUs de terceiros, desde de que abertos também e de boa qualidade.
Sds,

----------


## Bruno

> Bruno,
> Como falei anteriormente, para trabalhar com 128 usuários por porta PON basta a OLT suportar, *utilizar SFP GPON do tipo C+* e ter um bom projeto de rede. Tipo C+ opera com mais potência e oferece mais sensibilidade (de +5dBm a -31dBm), ou seja, tens um orçamento de potência mais tranquilo para suportar 128 usuários por porta. Se utilizar SFP do tipo B+ (menor potência e menor sensibilidade - de +3dBm a -28dBm) até pode suportar mais do que 64, mas realmente dificilmente chegaria em 128 usuários por porta PON.
> Por isso a palavra chave é utilizar o tipo C+, claro que também com um bom projeto e uma OLT que suporte esta característica.
> A OLT da Digistar além de suportar 128 por porta PON, fornece incluso a SFP GPON C+ (já está no custo da OLT). E também implementa o padrão aberto, suportando ONUs de terceiros, desde de que abertos também e de boa qualidade.
> Sds,


sim eu entendo eu tenho aki tanto b+ quanto c+ ambas atende 128 cliente porem a b+ é a 4 km max da olt pra vc conseguir os 128 clientes
o projeto tem que ser bem feito e as fusões tb tenho pegado cada maquina que da perca de .5 db por fusão e maquinas novas

----------


## Genis

> Bom cada uma tem que analizar seu projeto e cenario, mas uma olt que suporta 128 como dito acima no final fica a metade do valor para ativar a mesma quantidade de clientes. E depois dos meus problemas com apc 5a fico com pé bemm atraz com intelbras.


tambem tive grandes problemas com este equipamento APC que não achava a outra ponta que fica 2560 mestros, um par de SXT esta funcionando de boa. intelbras nem mesmo WOM MIMO, esta mais funcionando na minha rede, para muito ou perde a potencia.

então intelbrass vai demorar muito pra entrar na minha empresa novamente.

----------


## kanwulf

No meu caso fui de Intelbras por quê não sabia absolutamente nada de GPON a pouco mais de um ano, ai liguei la e o atendente configurou tudo, só tive que criar as VLANs e o PPPoE no MK.

Até o momento só tive experiencias positivas e tirar os passivos dos postes me livrou de uma dor de cabeça que estava tendo.

----------


## cometa

> No meu caso fui de Intelbras por quê não sabia absolutamente nada de GPON a pouco mais de um ano, ai liguei la e o atendente configurou tudo, só tive que criar as VLANs e o PPPoO no MK.
> 
> Até o momento só tive experiencias positivas e tirar os passivos dos postes me livrou de uma dor de cabeça que estava tendo.


Funcionário da intelbras escrevendo PPPoO ?

----------


## avatar52

Engraçado: tanta gente escreve errado aqui que dá medo (parece um bando de analfabetos), mas aqui está você criticando um por ter errado uma letra.

----------


## cometa

> Engraçado: tanta gente escreve errado aqui que dá medo (parece um bando de analfabetos), mas aqui está você criticando um por ter errado uma letra.


Você não entendeu o contexto, o usuário foi criado por funcionários da intelbras para falar bem da empresa, e questionar quem está falando mal da empresa. Estou zoando o fato de alguém relacionado a empresa, errar os termos técnicos.

----------


## JonasMT

O autor do tópico chego a comprar e implantar a olt?
Eu estou bem pedido para zte ou Huawei. 
Huawei só e brabo porque até pra olha se tem que paga licença =/

----------


## connectmogi

ambas olt são boas. tem que ver custo beneficio.
vendo zte com configuração e programa instalado
vendo huawei, tenho programa mais barato. com onu ilimitada. original
ambos os produtos com nf e garantia

----------


## JonasMT

> ambas olt são boas. tem que ver custo beneficio.
> vendo zte com configuração e programa instalado
> vendo huawei, tenho programa mais barato. com onu ilimitada. original
> ambos os produtos com nf e garantia


O mestre já estou cotando zte com vc no zap. Quando enviar a proposta envie tbm da huawei se possível.

----------


## avatar52

> ambas olt são boas. tem que ver custo beneficio.
> vendo zte com configuração e programa instalado
> vendo huawei, tenho programa mais barato. com onu ilimitada. original
> ambos os produtos com nf e garantia


Me forneça teus contatos, também estou interessado em cotar.

----------


## Genis

> ambas olt são boas. tem que ver custo beneficio.
> vendo zte com configuração e programa instalado
> vendo huawei, tenho programa mais barato. com onu ilimitada. original
> ambos os produtos com nf e garantia


 vc quis dizer com onu ilimitada?

tambem preciso de contação, o meu e-mail é [email protected]

----------


## domingosnunes

Eu fiz dois projetos com OLT da Intelbras.

Muito fácil os comandos, SFP muito bom e aceitas outras marcas. Coloquei até 10 caixa CTO de 8 numa PON.

O suporte da Intelbras é melhor que outras marcas famosas, o caras são muito atenciosos.

ONU são bem compactas e fácil de provisionar.

A desvantagem é que ela suporta penas 64 clientes por PON.

Se ela cabe no seu projeto, use.

Domingos Nunes

----------


## elielton

Alguém tem usado a ONU da intelbras em rede EPON com a OLT EPON V1600D, com essa OLT a ONU não funcinou.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Alguém tem usado a ONU da intelbras em rede EPON com a OLT EPON V1600D, com essa OLT a ONU não funcinou.


Olá elielton,

Por gentileza nos informe um endereço de e-mail para que possamos lhe enviar um material sobre a compatibilização com a CIANET.

----------


## elielton

[email protected], porém ela não é cianet é exatamente essa aqui.
http://www.flytec.com.py/produto/572...%20+%204%20SFP

----------


## GRinternet

> tambem tive grandes problemas com este equipamento APC que não achava a outra ponta que fica 2560 mestros, um par de SXT esta funcionando de boa. intelbras nem mesmo WOM MIMO, esta mais funcionando na minha rede, para muito ou perde a potencia.
> 
> então intelbrass vai demorar muito pra entrar na minha empresa novamente.


Olá Genis, tenho bastante apc em minha rede, no começo fiquei doido juguei umas 5 fora de tanta raiva, porem com o passar do tempo observei que ao alinha um ptp de 6 km com ubnt 25dbi o sinal ficava -62 não colocar apc fechava -75ou -78 fica doido com o desempenho, porem ao longo do tempo tentei testa novamente, fechei com apc 5m18+ 8km sinal -79 e observei que quando mexia a antena para achar melhor nível de sinal observei que as luz indicativa de sinal aumentava quando ia ficando ruim i sinal, consequentemente alinhei o máximo que foi -79 e coloquei trafego real de internet resultado: faltou porta lan pois passava 100.1 Mbps e o sinal na hora que o trafego subiu modulava só tipo sem trafego ele modula numa potencia para não fica com processamento alto e com trafego modulava em outra, para min foi muito top retirei algcom 25dbi com 912 e substitui tudo por apc os bairro que precisa de mais de 100megas coloco 2 pares muito top e não queima com raios, agora na olt vou inicia os testes.

----------


## GRinternet

> Marcus, 
> 
> Eu trabalho na Intelbras mesmo. Também acredito ser melhor deixar claro para que os usuários possam julgar minhas opiniões de maneira mais transparente.



O SUPORTE DA INTELBRAS TEM QUE MELHORAR MUITO.
Essa promessa de troca expressa e balela, os adaptadores POE ESTAVAM COM POBLEMA DE FABRICAÇÃO, nos períodos de 01/02/2017 a 30/04/2017, isso relatado pela própria INTELBRAS, só na minha rede tive que troca 84 unidades por fontes volt 24v, imagina o transtorno, depois foi identificado que alguns lotes de produção as antenas wom mimo estava desconectando de 15 em 15 minutos das bases, falei pessoalmente ao vivo e a cores com o representante da intelbras da minha região, junto também com o gerente da distribuidora da nossa região os mesmo me atenderão de prontidão e precisão para a troca expressa, porem ate hoje a intelbras não substituil o estoque ou ressarcimento para a distribuidora, informando que varias antenas estava queimada e isso ficaria fora da garantia, (imagina equipamento danificado por conta da mal produção dos POE) agora nem se fala mais de troca expressas pois a distribuidora não quer mais efetua, tipo a nova lina apc 5a23 comprei para teste no dia do lançamento uma fica reiniciando, imagina so a distribuidora negou a troca expressa, por culpa da intelbras, e enviou para uma assistência a qual o proprietário tem rixa com vários clientes inclusive com a minha pessoa, devido isso todo mate3rial que e enviado para a assistência da nossa empresa, pode esquecer pois pode ter 10 dias de uso, eles demora mais de 3 meses e ainda quer cobrar, para a minha empresa la na assistência não tem garantia tudo que entra tem que paga já pensou, já to muito com raiva, compro cerca de 50 unidade ao mês de wom mimo e sofre um constrangimento assim, ainda mais que o próprio dono da assistência iniforma para outras pessoas do ramo de telecom que, (todos da minha empresa não sabe instalar wom mimo pois somente da nossa empresa ocorre problemas) isso e descaso, abre os olhos intelbras pois os rádios estar ficando pra traz, agora a sensação do momento e fibra, e com um suporte deste ou uma credencial de assistências destas, não vai se manter no ramo de fibra optica não. agora vou ter que paga 50% dos mimos que foi trocado na distribuidora.

----------


## vagnerricardo

Pode e vai parecer arrogância da minha parte; Mas opinião cada um tem a sua né?! então segue:
mas a Única coisa que confio que tem o nome Bras é a Brastemp...

----------


## vagnerricardo

Intelbras Me deu reputação baixa porquê critiquei o produto deles...Isso porquê Não prestam suporte ao usuarios do forum, Honestamente. só mostra a falta de profissionalismo de vocês..

----------


## JonasMT

> Intelbras Me deu reputação baixa porquê critiquei o produto deles...Isso porquê Não prestam suporte ao usuarios do forum, Honestamente. só mostra a falta de profissionalismo de vocês..


Normal, fizeram o msm comigo. Empresa amadora do caralho.

----------


## vagnerricardo

Todo comentario deles agora vou qualificar com má reputação. eu ajudo o forum, estou sempre a disposição. vejo os usuarios da intelbras aqui sofrendo e pelejando com os equipamentos e o fato de eu falar o que pra mim é a realidade não agradou ao Suporte deles. no dia que trabalharem bem e que tiverem um serviço razoavel eu qualifico bem,
embora eles não saibam visito eventualmente distribuidoras que só comercializam equipamentos deles e inclusive como Engenheiro de Telecomunicações que sou. acompanho a evolução e peço feedback da equipe comercial e tambem da equipe tecnica destes estabelecimentos. e honestamente. muita gente chateada com o trabalho do P&D da Intelbras...

----------


## GRinternet

kkkk fizeram isso comigo também.

----------


## GRinternet

> Todo comentario deles agora vou qualificar com má reputação. eu ajudo o forum, estou sempre a disposição. vejo os usuarios da intelbras aqui sofrendo e pelejando com os equipamentos e o fato de eu falar o que pra mim é a realidade não agradou ao Suporte deles. no dia que trabalharem bem e que tiverem um serviço razoavel eu qualifico bem,
> embora eles não saibam visito eventualmente distribuidoras que só comercializam equipamentos deles e inclusive como Engenheiro de Telecomunicações que sou. acompanho a evolução e peço feedback da equipe comercial e tambem da equipe tecnica destes estabelecimentos. e honestamente. muita gente chateada com o trabalho do P&D da Intelbras...


Olha ai a prova, hoje me ligarão da distribuidora , informando que chegou 3 antenas minha da assistência, fui lá busca, como já deveria imagina informarão que já estava ok, fui e instalei a mesma bosta, não prestou, toma ai intelbras puxa a O.S e ver se faz algo de certo. OS:2891

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olha ai a prova, hoje me ligarão da distribuidora , informando que chegou 3 antenas minha da assistência, fui lá busca, como já deveria imagina informarão que já estava ok, fui e instalei a mesma bosta, não prestou, toma ai intelbras puxa a O.S e ver se faz algo de certo. OS:2891


Olá GRinternet,

Caso esteja enfrentando algum problema com um de nossos distribuidores favor nos informar para que possamos verificar o caso, se preferir nos informe seus contatos ou ligue diretamente em nosso suporte técnico.

----------


## vagnerricardo

Tudo relacionado a esta empresa é preocupante...
como Disse eu na minha competência de conhecedor leigo do setor de tecnologia me sinto desrespeitado com tamanha falta de Carater do suporte da empresa em vir rebaixar a minha qualificação!
uma vez quê: 
eu presto consultoria não fabrico equipamento
eu analiso equipamento de empresas e dou minha analise
eu não preciso dar suporte de produtos fabricados porquê eu não fabrico e embarco tecnologia nos referidos equipamentos
quem fabrica equipamento Intelbras é a Intelbras, eu eventualmente tenho clientes com tais produtos e de fato eu NUNCA recomendo os produtos da INTELBRAS sabe porquê?
não tem suporte. desenvolvem produtos "similares" aos dos outros.
isso porquê compram equipamentos lá fora e colam o nome da empresa.
Sinceramente. aceitem ou não. o produto é de segunda / terceira linha. até ai ainda acho aceitável, no entanto faltar com a presença no fórum quê ironicamente após meu comentário bombardearam o fórum "auxiliando" os usuários.

Honestamente, estão procurando briga com a pessoa errada..

é o que se continha!

----------


## MCandaten

Ja faz 1 ano que utilizamos a OLT da Intelbras e tudo funcionando perfeitamente. O problema é a bipolaridade da Intelbras. Quando optamos por uma solução o fazemos para relação comercial de longo prazo. Buscava lotes de ONUs diretamente da Intelbras, utilizando a revenda mais proxima. Esta semana, ao fazer novo pedido, fomos informados da mudança de regras para compras, devendo fazer cadastro junto ao Banco Santander. Me nego e já estamos buscando nova solução com a Digistar. Manteremos o sistema Intelbras por força das circunstâncias mas procurando parar por ai. Precisamos de empresas que mantenham sua politica de relação sem incômodos aos clientes, o que falta para a Intelbas.

----------


## connectmogi

Boa tarde... Usamos aqui ZTE e Huawei... Não temos que que comentar perfeita. Revendo pAra pessoal. Top top equipamentos e preços que são muito bons

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ja faz 1 ano que utilizamos a OLT da Intelbras e tudo funcionando perfeitamente. O problema é a bipolaridade da Intelbras. Quando optamos por uma solução o fazemos para relação comercial de longo prazo. Buscava lotes de ONUs diretamente da Intelbras, utilizando a revenda mais proxima. Esta semana, ao fazer novo pedido, fomos informados da mudança de regras para compras, devendo fazer cadastro junto ao Banco Santander. Me nego e já estamos buscando nova solução com a Digistar. Manteremos o sistema Intelbras por força das circunstâncias mas procurando parar por ai. Precisamos de empresas que mantenham sua politica de relação sem incômodos aos clientes, o que falta para a Intelbas.


Olá MCandaten,

Nos passe seu nome e um número de telefone via mensagem privada, nossa equipe comercial irá contacta-lo.

----------


## elielton

> Intelbrás, na verdade, é Zhone. Não aceita ONU de terceiros, suporta apenas 64 assinantes por porta GPON, a porta de 10GE é xFP (difícil de encontrar e quando encontra é muito caro; o ideal é SFP+), sistema de gerencia é custoso e complicado e configuração por CLI é pior ainda. Consulte Digistar:
> http://www.digistar.com.br/produtos/...dolt-1288.html
> Cotações no email [email protected], enviando seu CNPJ e dados de contato.
> Sds


Bom dia tem alguns provedores que esteja usando digistar q possa entrar em contato para obter informações do produto.

----------


## elielton

> Ja faz 1 ano que utilizamos a OLT da Intelbras e tudo funcionando perfeitamente. O problema é a bipolaridade da Intelbras. Quando optamos por uma solução o fazemos para relação comercial de longo prazo. Buscava lotes de ONUs diretamente da Intelbras, utilizando a revenda mais proxima. Esta semana, ao fazer novo pedido, fomos informados da mudança de regras para compras, devendo fazer cadastro junto ao Banco Santander. Me nego e já estamos buscando nova solução com a Digistar. Manteremos o sistema Intelbras por força das circunstâncias mas procurando parar por ai. Precisamos de empresas que mantenham sua politica de relação sem incômodos aos clientes, o que falta para a Intelbas.


Quais são suas considerações em relação ao configurações dos equipamentos, como por ex. VLAN, entrega de outros serviços como telefonia, monitoramento de sinal das ONUs, entrega de planos com velocidades acima de 100 mega.

----------


## domingosnunes

Uso 2 OLT e ONUs da Intelbras há mais de 1 ano e não tenho problemas. O suporte me ajudou muito no inicio e sempre que preciso tenho atenção deles, inclusive acabei de ligar para saber sobre a compatibilidade de ONUs de terceiro.

A grande desvantagem era que só tinha OLT de 64 clientes por porta. Mas foi lançado um com 128 clientes por porta. A outra desvantagem é compatibilidade com ONUs de terceiro, sendo compatível apenas com ONUs da Fiberhome e Cianet.

Essas informações são baseada em experiencias e do suporte da Intelbras.

Sobre custo benefícios isso vai depender do projetos, em alguns projetos uso Datacom e outras Intelbras.

Fuja das OLTs geladeira (pra 4000 clientes).

*Domingos Nunes*
www.domingosnunes.com.br

----------


## fhayashi

4000 ONU dá pra colocar em olt de 2u, 32 pons se encher todas ctos, claro.

É pequena. Rsrsrs

----------

